# Ruff Tough Kennels



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Has anyone used the Ruff Tough Kennels by Northstar Plastics? I am liking what I hear but want to confirm before I look at a purchase... any thoughts?


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have two of the large size for my Chessies. They are well built and fit nice in the back of my Mountineer. I like the way the door opens both ways or you can just remove it. Not too heavy but weigh more then the ones that split in half. Down side they don't split in half for easy cleaning but are sturdier because of it.

I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks! Do you have the two door model or single door?


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a single door, large and love it. Very well made and I'd buy again if I had another dog.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

Mine are the single door. Couple it with a mud river kenel cover and the dogs are safe and warm.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

tim bonnema said:


> Mine are the single door. Couple it with a mud river kenel cover and the dogs are safe and warm.


Tim, what size do you have? I have a medium size mud river cover and was hoping it would fit on the intermediate size box, but I don't know of anyone with that combination.


----------



## Upland Gundog Association (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I really was impressed with this product and looks like all my dogs will be riding in one soon! Paired with my mud river covers, i agree, that will be a nice setup!


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

MNgundog 
I have the large. Both web sites give the dimensions.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm seriously considering these. How do they hold up to UV light over time? Anybody had them for 4 or 5 years?

fp


----------



## Jezzzz (Feb 9, 2012)

I have not heard of these kennels before what makes them so special?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have had mine for a little over a year. It is the best I have owned as far as strength, weight, comfort for dog and perfect size, (ours is the intermediate). With the tie down kit added to it, it was perfect when we added a third dog and did not want to part with our MTCK 2 hole box. We just strapped the RTK down in the middle of the bed of the truck. I love that it is not seamed. I have never wanted to take the old kind apart anyway, and these are so much stronger. The intermediate is plenty big enough for any of my dogs, or will be if Chief will kindly stop growing. He is my largest at about 75 pounds and still stays comfortably in the crate. I too would like to find out which cover will fit it and get one.


----------



## Jungda99 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have two of the intermidiate ones and love them. I also have the water dish and the plastic tray that fits on top of the kennels. Both arenthentwomdoor model which comes in handy and very well ventilated because of them.


----------

